# elk sirloin tip roast



## newsmokerky (Mar 29, 2015)

I plan to smoke a sirloin tip elk roast weekend after Easter.  Rub suggestions, hints, tips, anything at all would be appreciated.  Thus far, I have smoked chicken(bad), 2 boston butts (both were wonderful), and a half wild turkey breast(awesome).  I am thinking I want to slice the elk, but am open to suggestions.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2015)

newsmokerky said:


> I plan to smoke a sirloin tip elk roast weekend after Easter.  Rub suggestions, hints, tips, anything at all would be appreciated.  Thus far, I have smoked chicken(bad), 2 boston butts (both were wonderful), and a half wild turkey breast(awesome).  I am thinking I want to slice the elk, but am open to suggestions.  Thanks for any help.


This is my favorite thing to do with Beef Sirloin Tip (Below).

If I had an Elk Sirloin Tip, that could even be better:


> *Rare Roast Beef (Smoked for Sammies)     *
> 
> Bear


----------



## newsmokerky (Mar 29, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> This is my favorite thing to do with Beef Sirloin Tip (Below).
> 
> If I had an Elk Sirloin Tip, that could even be better:
> 
> ...


That looks great, and sounds simple enough.  I don't have Montreal steak seasoning.  Is it spicy?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2015)

newsmokerky said:


> That looks great, and sounds simple enough.  I don't have Montreal steak seasoning.  Is it spicy?


If you noticed, none of us like the Montreal crap.

We all agreed it tasted like salty cardboard.

I scraped all I could off.

I would go with Worcestershire "Thick"---Then CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.

If you can't find Worcestershire "Thick"----Use Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce (Same thing---New name)

Bear


----------



## newsmokerky (Mar 29, 2015)

What is CBP?  I'm a big fan of Durkee steak dust.  Ever used it?  It's great on beef, deer, and elk.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2015)

newsmokerky said:


> What is CBP?  I'm a big fan of Durkee steak dust.  Ever used it?  It's great on beef, deer, and elk.


Cracked Black Pepper = CBP

I never had the Durkee Steak Dust, but it sounds good.

The Sauce is basically spread on the meat first, after rinsing & patting dry. That gives the CBP, & powders something to stick to.

Bear


----------

